

Mozilla Plans to Sell Ads in Firefox Browser - cjensen
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2014/02/16/mozilla

======
kylekyle
To quote form Mozilla's own PR 'Directory Tiles will instead suggest pre-
packaged content for first-time users.'

Sounds an awful lot like toolbars.

